# ¿¿¿ (or, how to use ascii codes)



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

ASCII stands for American Standard Code for Information Exchange. Except, from what I've read, they're not very standard.Here's a link to a page showing some of them: http://www.bbsinc.com/symbol.html Here's the catch, though. They work differently, depending on what browser and operating system you are using. On that page, you'll see three headings: #, symbol, and html code. To type one of symbols, hold down your Alt key (next to your spacebar) type zero, then the # of the symbol. Example: the upside down ? is 191, so I hold down the Alt key, type 0191, then release the Alt key and, voila! ¿ !!(At least on my system). Nicko, hope I haven't opened the box on this one, but we can type Provençal correctly, now!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

¿¿¿¿

¿¿¿¿

COOL!!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

```
____ _           __ _____     _ _    
 / ___| |__   ___ / _|_   _|_ _| | | __
| |   | '_ \ / _ \ |_  | |/ _` | | |/ /
| |___| | | |  __/  _| | | (_| | |   < 
 \____|_| |_|\___|_|   |_|\__,_|_|_|\_\
```


----------

